

Guide to Reversing Award BIOS DLL Support - daeken
http://sites.google.com/site/pinczakko/pinczakko-guide-to-reversing-award-bios-dll-support

======
yanowitz
Argh... it's articles (actually sites) like this one that make me wish there
were either 30+ hours in the day or there was a non-detrimental way to do with
less sleep. I think this is fascinating stuff and if I could I would ditch
what I'm doing and just bury myself in it for hours.

Oh well.

------
metachris
This sure is fascinating!

I wish I had learned assembler when I was younger -- for the projects I'm
working on now it doesn't seem much of a gain, so I rather invest my time into
the tools that get the job done (for me mostly C, Python and Java).

------
DCoder
And I thought reverse-engineering a C++ application with COM was hardcore...

